# Furacão RAFAEL (Atlântico 2012 #AL17)



## David sf (14 Out 2012 às 09:33)

Já se formou há uns dias, e neste momento começa a afectar algumas ilhas das Caraíbas, ainda como Tempestade Tropical, sendo provável que se torne num furacão de categoria 1 nas próximas 24 horas:












O último boletin do NHC:



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM RAFAEL INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER   6A
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL172012
> 200 AM AST SUN OCT 14 2012
> ...



Espera-se que rapidamente, a partir quarta ou quinta feira, se inicie a sua extratropicalização, havendo ainda alguma divergência entre os modelos americanos, que prevêem a sua interacção com uma depressão situada na Terra Nova e consequente ciclogénese rápida nesse local, enquanto os modelos europeus mantêm as suas características tropicais por mais algumas horas, sendo absorvida pela circulação global em pleno Atlântico no final da próxima semana.



> SATELLITE IMAGERY...RADAR DATA...AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THERE HAS BEEN LITTLE CHANGE IN THE STRUCTURE AND INTENSITY OF RAFAEL DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS.  STRONG CONVECTIVE BANDS WITH CLOUD TOPS COLDER THAN -80C ARE OCCURRING OVER THE EASTERN SEMICIRCLE.  HOWEVER...THESE REMAIN RATHER LOOSELY ORGANIZED NEAR THE CENTER.  THE CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1004 MB BASED ON DATA FROM ST. MARTIN...WHICH IS UNCHANGED FROM THE LAST HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT FIX.  BASED ON THESE DATA AND A 45 KT SATELLITE INTENSITY FROM TAFB...THE INITIAL INTENSITY REMAINS 45 KT.
> 
> THE CENTER HAS JUMPED AROUND SOME DURING THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.
> HOWEVER...THE OVERALL MOTION IS NORTHWARD AT ABOUT 12 KT.  RAFAEL
> ...


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2012 às 21:13)

Está forte, já deverá ser um furacão de momento...






Tambem é um ciclone bem grande, a leste inclui uma linha de instabilidade que retira energia desde a ICTZ..





Nos proximos dias o Rafael sentirá a aproximação de um cavado actualmente situado no leste dos EUA, e não me admiraria que se criasse um canal de outflow eficaz, que conjuntamente com as aguas bem quentes ( 27-29ºC) poderia ajudar a uma intensficação superior á estimada pelos modelos..

Depois das 48h o shear começaria a ser demasiado intenso e a actuar na extrutura interna do ciclone, levando a um gradual enfraquecimento....

Segundo o GFS, a transição extratropical iniciar-se-ia ás 60h, e terminania ás 84h, sendo que durante o processo o Rafael manteria intensidade proxima de furacão.
No entanto, mesmo depois de concluida a transição, o GFS mostra uma anomalia termica nos niveis baixos, indicativa de uma depressão em seclusão quente, que pode ter a ver com a permanencia de actividade convectiva robusta em torno ao ex-Rafael, possivelmente devido á manuntenção de grande instabilidade termodinamica associada á invasão de ar muito frio em altura e tambem ao afluxo de muito ar quente vindo de sul na circulação quando ainda era tropical.

Esta evolução pode vir a interessar aqui ao pessoal, pois alguns modelos colocam o ex-rafael a aproximar-se da PI...caso o ciclone mantenha as caracteristicas acima referidas é possivel que haja um bom episodio de chuvas/trovoadas lá para a semana que vem..


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2012 às 01:07)

Um Recon acabou de sair de uma investigação ao Rafael e traz dados interessantes....o ciclone é já um furacão bem desenvolvido com ventos maximos 15kts acima do estimado pelos técnicos do NHC:

*000
WTNT62 KNHC 152244
TCUAT2

HURRICANE RAFAEL TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL172012
645 PM AST MON OCT 15 2012

...RAFAEL BECOMES A HURRICANE...

REPORTS FROM AIR FORCE AND NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT INDICATE
THAT RAFAEL HAS STRENGTHENED...AND ITS MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE
NOW NEAR 75 MPH...120 KM/H.  THIS MAKES RAFAEL THE NINTH HURRICANE*
*OF THE 2012 ATLANTIC SEASON.

SUMMARY OF 645 PM AST...2245 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...24.3N 65.7W
ABOUT 560 MI...905 KM S OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/HR
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 360 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/HR
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...974 MB...28.76 INCHES

$$
FORECASTER PASCH/BERG

*

De acordo com observações de satelite, no entanto, a estrutura central ainda não está bem consolidade devido ao shear.
Na minha opinião, dados os violentos pulsos convectivos com topos até -82ºC no centro, e o establecimento de um outflow visisvel em todos os quadrantes, é possivel que o ciclone se consiga reorganizar e manter um ritmo de intensificação gradual ou até mais rapido durante as proximas 12-18h.

De acordo com o GFS18z..

Nas proximas 24h as condições poderão manter-se razoaveis enquanto o cavado a oeste do ciclone vai ajudando a establecer um canal de outflow.

Entre as 24h e as 48h o Rafael deverá começar a sentir os efeitos das aguas gradualmente mais frias e da proximidade ao jacto nos niveis médios/altos, sendo provavel que haja uma erosão do nucleo central e gradual enfraquecimento, nomeadamente a partir das 36h..

Entre as 48h e as 84h dar-se-há a transição extratropical, e o ciclone deverá manter-se uma depressão extratropical intensa  no Atlantico nordeste nos dias seguintes.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2012 às 12:04)

E continua a desenvolver-se...


----------



## Daniel253 (16 Out 2012 às 14:54)

sera que ainda vem ate aos açores?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2012 às 22:14)

Daniel253 disse:


> sera que ainda vem ate aos açores?



Se o "carrinho" tiver marcha atrás como mostram os modelos 

é muito curiosa esse cone, vai lançado até Sexta, depois trava a fundo, engata a marcha atrás, porque lembrou-se que se tinha esquecido de visitar os Açores, como fizeram os seus amigos Gordon e Nadine (2).
Acho que não me lembro de ver nada igual .... neste tipo de situação !


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Possivelmente vai ser apanhado pela depressão que se vai centrar perto dos Açores no final desta semana, e reforçar a mesma!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Out 2012 às 07:10)

Sim, parece que agora o arquipélago dos Açores tornou-se local de passagem obrigatória pelos furacões! Deve ser "Património Mundial da Meteorologia"


----------

